# ID please, Thanks.



## Sonny W (Sep 6, 2008)

New fish.
vvv CLICK vvv








The shop didnt know what it is.


----------



## ZachDees (Jun 28, 2008)

Ill guess Yellow Tail Acei
Very Cute too


----------



## bccromer (Apr 13, 2004)

I second that guess. I say an Acei as well. How big of a tank is this currently in as these fish can get to 7" when fully grown.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

It's not an Acei.

It's Metriaclima species, some sort of Red Top Zebra, probably M. greshakei. Could be female.


----------



## Sonny W (Sep 6, 2008)

It is in a 55gal tank at the moment, i also have another new fish that is the same as this one but its fins are the same colour as its whole body.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Looks like a juvenile or female (or both) M. greshakei to me, could be any of the red top's though.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

yah i doubt its an acei, im with sinister


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

Looks like a M. greshakei. I had help identifying mine too. Mine looked just like yours. Small and brown with a red top, but now the blue is really starting to show


----------



## ZachDees (Jun 28, 2008)

i think it could be a greshakei or a Yellow Tail Acei

The Greshakei http://www.aquaristikszene.ch/Boersen/M ... shakei.jpg

The Yellow Tail Acei http://www.malawimayhem.com/images/prof ... acei_m.jpg


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

ZachDees said:


> i think it could be a greshakei or a Yellow Tail Acei
> 
> The Greshakei http://www.aquaristikszene.ch/Boersen/M ... shakei.jpg
> 
> The Yellow Tail Acei http://www.malawimayhem.com/images/prof ... acei_m.jpg


The fish in question is clearly not an Acei.

I notice you have one Greshakei. Why do you think it is female? It is colorful like a male.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Interesting...looks male to me too?


----------



## Sonny W (Sep 6, 2008)

I also have another the same but with the top fin the same colour as its body.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

> Sonny W
> 
> I also have another the same but with the top fin the same colour as its body.


It's impossible to give good advice without a pick of the other fish.


----------

